# EJB-Store-Methode



## mayer (16. Aug 2005)

Meine Webapplikation greift mittels EJB's auf die Datenbank zu. Jedoch ist die Applikation beim Zugriff auf die Datenbank sehr langsam.

Ich vermute das die ejbStore() Methode dahinter steckt. Ich gebe jedes mal wenn er in die ejbStore-Methode geht ein paar Zeichen aus. Diese paar Zeichen werden locker über 100 mal auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben => ejbStore wird sehr oft unnötig aufgerufen.

Die Applikation wird dadurch einfach zu langsam.

Warum ist das so ??
Kann man dagegen was machen ??

Kann mir jemand helfen??

mfg manuel


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Aug 2005)

auf keinen Fall direkt mit den EntityEjbs reden, sonst wird ja bei JEDER Änderung diese rausgeschrieben

ValueObjects verwenden und SessionFacade verwenden

UND

in der Entity ein dirty-Flag mitschleifen, das nur dann true ist wenn sich was geändert hat

in ejbStore dann nur an die datenbank gehen, wenn dieses true ist und nach dem speichern und nach load das flag wieder auf false setzen


----------



## mayer (16. Aug 2005)

_*DANKE ! ! !*_


----------

